# Woo Hoo!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another one I`ve been after for some time Services Marine:clap:

BTW it`s circa 1930s not 1920s


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Good luck to you Mach, another lovely find!

I could buy and buy these and a host of other vintages but they just end up sitting in my box. My wrists are just too big for them and I'd feel selfish keeping them cooped up!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another one I`ve been after for some time Services Marine:clap:
> 
> BTW it`s circa 1930s not 1920s


That's a beauty Mach!,the dial looks to be in excellent condition,

actually the whole watch and movement,are in good condition. :thumbsup:

I've often wondered what the button/switch is for on the four o'clock position found on lots of your early Services,its probably obvious,and staring me in the face but...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Health to enjoy!

Good price too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KrispyDK said:


> Good luck to you Mach, another lovely find!
> 
> I could buy and buy these and a host of other vintages but they just end up sitting in my box. My wrists are just too big for them and I'd feel selfish keeping them cooped up!


Mens watches were a lot smaller in those days check out the `Tonneau` in this circa 1936 catalogue described as "suitable for men`s and ladies too" 13/16 in (approximately 20mm  the smallest I`ve got& wear is 27mm excluding crown despite the size it is a mans watch







:lol:



sam. said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another one I`ve been after for some time Services Marine:clap:
> ...


 Thanks Sam, as to the `button` it`s called a pin, check out ` *To Set hands. (a)*` in these early 1930s instructions below :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve said:


> Health to enjoy!
> 
> Good price too.


 Thanks & I thought so, though I was getting a bit worried it might go for more :sweatdrop:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I've always seen them referred to as a 'Pin Set'.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck to you Mach, another lovely find!
> ...


Great to see the original set of instructions!

Smart way to set the hands like that,an interesting mechanism! :yes:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah thank goodness, Now I won't have to feel guilty when I wear mine :thumbup: . Your's looks to be in really good condition. Good buy!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another one I`ve been after for some time Services Marine:clap:
> 
> BTW it`s circa 1930s not 1920s


Nice one Mach, I saw that and thought bet Mach's bidding on it, was going to PM you and then promptly forgot about it. It does look very tasty.

Kev


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw that one and decided not to bid as I guessed I would be up against the big boys...glad it went into the Services museum :tongue2:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another one I`ve been after for some time Services Marine:clap:
> 
> BTW it`s circa 1930s not 1920s


Yay!

I'll do a happy dance for you


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Done Mach, I know you've been after one of these for a while - but looks like you got a good 'un there :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, it arrived yesterday & is every bit as good as it looked in the seller`s photos  (I`ll try & take some of my own before Sunday







)

BTW I did a quick count a few days ago & at the moment I have over seventy Services watches, I wonder how long it`ll take me to reach my century? :huh: :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks guys, it arrived yesterday & is every bit as good as it looked in the seller`s photos  (I`ll try & take some of my own before Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many! that's about the same as my entire collection! :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks guys, it arrived yesterday & is every bit as good as it looked in the seller`s photos  (I`ll try & take some of my own before Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another week maybe? :rofl2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bugger!! unfortunately I dropped it yesterday & now it only works when the dial is down also it`s losing time :crybaby: Oh well it`ll be off to Steve, hopefully he can sort it out for me


----------

